# type of fish



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey all, just a test what type of fish are these?


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

shoaling


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont know, but it looks like a Serrasalmus speieces. Look at the high back and sharp like face/mouth. My guess would be baby Rhoms. Pygos are rounder and stubbier.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Don't know for sure...
...but they look very sweet !

How largeb are they ? maybe 3-4 cm ?

What can it be ?

It can be some gold spilos.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think spilos, but I am not sure - don't you know?








to piranha ID forum


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They look like baby rohms.. look at the high backs on them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant tell by the pictures.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely S. spilopleura


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think spilos, but I am not sure - don't you know?


 most people in this forum who put a pic up, don't know.

hence the name of the forum.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Too little to know, maybe Spilos or Rhoms...sure a Serra specie...!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you have a full side shot, tail fin included?


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

They are about 3.5-4 inches in length.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

i tried to upload a side view but couldn't. it kept giving me:

The file you requested to upload was greater than the limit the administrator has set for your group.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It is likely S. spilopleura......the midline tail band is there. You might not have seen it because the photo is dark, however I have a photo program that cleaned up the image.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

You guys are good. They are Gold spilos.








Have I told you guys this forum rocks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fishbandit said:


> You guys are good. They are Gold spilos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tell your friends.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Spilo!!! Damn.. too late again..

The pix you gave were really hard to determine. But you can really see they have the shape of a Serrasalum.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Jun 12 2003, 09:34 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Spilo!!! Damn.. too late again..
> 
> The pix you gave were really hard to determine. But you can really see they have the shape of a Serrasalum.


Enjoy:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

golds


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

those arent spilos, i had 4 spilos from dime size to 4 inches in 1 tank. my spilos werent that tall, they kinda look like geyri's without the middle lining


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tinyteeth Posted on Jun 29 2003, 08:01 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> those arent spilos, i had 4 spilos from dime size to 4 inches in 1 tank. my spilos werent that tall, they kinda look like geyri's without the middle lining


 I'm very sure they are. Read up on them HERE.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> those arent spilos, i had 4 spilos from dime size to 4 inches in 1 tank. my spilos werent that tall, they kinda look like geyri's without the middle lining


 dont be jelous







jk
nice spilos


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks everyone, and yes tinyteeth they are spilos. I also just bought another piranha that needs to be id. Will start a new thread with pics later.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Dear Bandit:
I am waitin for your next chalange!

My first post was the right answer...I think : I have won a price !or not?


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

Azrael, here's your prize......































Just playing....Good Job!

I just posted another thread and I really don't know what type of fish they are. Help me out everyone.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

nice a§§ !

Show me something more...

OK, looks like your new request has started, so I take a look !


----------

